# Recent MacPro Covert Losing Connectivity Marbles! Help



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Greetings all,

I built PC;s since the Commodore days (yes, I am THAT old). My wife is a Mac person and it just took one more blue screen of death to have me order this MacPro Dual Quad Core 3.0Ghz, w 6 GB DDR-800 Ram, and the Nvidia 8800 GT card (two DVI's out), 2 dual layer burners and 4TB+ Storage.
(I am cursed with photography, audio ( have 1800+ vinyl albums) and I believe in archiving a copy of my DVD is case the original boot sector gets a scratch.

The problem is interfacing that with my Yahmaha RX-V863 receiver. The Mac Pro has only one set of optical in/out, Firewire in/out/USB and 1/8th in/out. I also have a Samsung T-240 with optical/VGA/DVD/HDMI, etc.

Now, I can build a computer BUT I CAN'T wire this right. Talk about feeling dumb and humble.

Anyway, anyone who has faced the connectivity issue with the MacPro and all these new connectors coould be a great help. Love to hear from you. Jim

PS: REST OF SYSTEM: Audio Technica AL120 Turntable;JVC TD-345 dual cassette deck, and good quality VCR, Klipsch bookshelf speakers, 150w SW.:hissyfit:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I just want to Welcome you to the forum ...:wave:

I don't have any experience with HTPC ...but somebody will help you :T.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you wanting to use the MacPro as a HTPC, for audio and video?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, I do professional digital photowork on it and love doing it in my office while a DVD is playing or while listening to Jefferson Airplane. Originally I wanted a machine that would copy by albums in digigtal for on a big HD for a safe deposit box[ some of this sfuff is very hard to find. Also, Ive been in musical theater for 23+ years.We taped a lot of those old shows with the best we could get. Same on audio cassesttes of my kids in orchestra, for some of my father, grandmother and grandfather, I even have Nixon;s resignation recorded live on a cassestte. Does that help?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

DVI out from the Nvidia 8800 GT to the DVI in on the Samsung T-240 will give you the video. The coax optical out from the Mac Pro to the coax optical in on the Yahmaha RX-V863 will give you 5.1 audio.


----------

